# Choosing fish for a new 14-gallon tank



## allegra (Jul 17, 2007)

I recently bought a 14-gallon tank and am using ammonia to cycle it before adding fish. I would ultimately like to have platies (five?) and either panda or albino catfish (2-3?), with possibly something like a female betta or dwarf gourami as well, if it would fit. Will these types and numbers of fish work?

Also, I really like watching the platies in the store, but I have read that they breed easily. How do people generally deal with this? Is it possible to keep only one sex of platy?


----------



## TayTay (Jul 17, 2007)

I would think that's a good number of fish, except that cories like to be in groups of at least 6. And you won't see much behavior from them wit just 2 or 3. And you may want to cut down the number of platies IMO. And you can have one sex of platy. You can tell whether one is a female or male by looking at their anal fins. The males will have longer pointed anal fins, while the female will have short, round fins. But the males will fight sometimes. I think it's best to have all females.:razz:


----------



## allegra (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks. Could I put many platies or other top- or mid-tank fish in with six cories? I'd like to spread the fish out over the tank's height as much as possible.


----------

